

Beacon Technology - flux03
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201505/jill-krasny/the-customer-trackers.html
I need a technical founder.  Reply on the contact form.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;crumz.biglaunch.net&#x2F;
======
flux03
I need a technical founder. Reply through contact form.

[http://crumz.biglaunch.net/](http://crumz.biglaunch.net/)

